# IEM under 2k



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

I am using Philips earphones worth Rs. 300 max till now. Otherwise I use el cheapo ones which are worse than the Philips. This earphone is bad honestly. Even the default iPod earphones are much better.

PMP: iPod Classic 80GB
Music: Rock, Classical (Indian and western), Metal, Old Hindi. Not much of hip hop or trance.

Beatles, Led Zep, Pink Floyd, Jasraj, Ravishankar are regularly played.

Requirements: IEM (want to try this, never used before) which can produce a very good and clear sound with decent bass.

Budget: Max. 2k. (Kindly suggest best option under 1k and 2k both).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

I will suggest Philips SHE9550. It is a great deal for the price(1999). And the implementation of sound stage is exceptionally done. I looked behind me, beside me number of times.. thinking that there is kind of music coming. But actually it is from my Ear phones. Go for it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll check it out. I also found Head Direct RE2 and MEElectronics M9 to be good options upon googling. Any idea about those?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know about those. But sound magic PL30 is decent and has nice features, goodies under the hood. Check those out.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Sure thing! Looks like a good option too.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 18, 2010)

RE2 & PL30 is a good choice. Also check Brainwavz M1 & if u can increase the budget go for Brainwavz M2.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2010)

This 
MDR-EX57SL : EX Monitor Headphones : Headphones : Sony India


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Good suggestions.


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 6, 2010)

How good are Sony MDR-EX50LP/R  ?


----------

